# 冰沙



## Staarkali

我朋友经常去一家饭店的菜单上有这个冰沙类，香味很多，可能我没去过，不知道这是什么，我朋友没给我解释，anyone knows?


----------



## nichec

Staarkali said:


> 我朋友经常去一家饭店的菜单上有这个冰沙类，香味很多，可能我没去过，不知道这是什么，我朋友没给我解释，anyone knows?


 
Shouldn't it be a kind of soft drink, something like Smoothies?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smoothie


----------



## LikeBarleyBending

http://news.xinhuanet.com/food/2004-07/08/content_1582783.htm

应该就是你说的。一种冷饮。


----------



## hehehehe

granita ice with some fruits, not a drink, semi-frozen desert of sugar, fruits flavored


----------



## Staarkali

so smoothie is 冰沙, I was wondering about it also 

Thanks all!


----------



## samanthalee

I'm not sure about other places, but in Singapore 冰沙 refers to Ice-blended beverages. It's _ice_ and it's _grainy_ (like sand). Smoothies are a little too ... eh ... smooth to be called 冰沙.


----------



## kastner

A *smoothie* is a thick drink made from fruit crushed in a machine,  sometimes with yogurt or ice cream added.  - from Collins COBUILD

no, 冰沙 is like samanthalee says, ice been ground like sand


----------



## nichec

nichec said:


> Shouldn't it be a kind of soft drink, something like Smoothies?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smoothie


 
Guys, I did say *something like Smoothies*, didn't I? 

They are different, of course, but I don't think there's an exact name for 冰沙 in English.


----------



## samanthalee

nichec said:


> Guys, I did say *something like Smoothies*, didn't I?
> 
> They are different, of course, but I don't think there's an exact name for 冰沙 in English.



Ah yes. You did say "*something like*".  I've just discovered that *Ice-blended* is a registered trademark of Coffee Beans & Tea Leaves. It never occurs to me that a term as generic as *Ice-blended*  can be a _registered trademark_.

I guess there is indeed no exact English term for 冰沙. Can _Slush_ be an acceptable equivalence? A widely known Slush drink is the  7-11 Slurpee (思乐冰) which I consider to be a kind of 冰沙 too.


----------



## nichec

samanthalee said:


> Ah yes. You did say "*something like*".  I've just discovered that *Ice-blended* is a registered trademark of Coffee Beans & Tea Leaves. It never occurs to me that a term as generic as *Ice-blended* can be a _registered trademark_.
> 
> I guess there is indeed no exact English term for 冰沙. Can _Slush_ be an acceptable equivalence? A widely known Slush drink is the 7-11 Slurpee (思乐冰) which I consider to be a kind of 冰沙 too.


 
Oh, talking about Coffee Beans & Tea Leaves, I think they have some sort of 冰沙 in Starbucks too...............

http://www.starbucks.com/retail/nutrition_beverage_detail.asp?selProducts=%7B6E406FA2%2D4A25%2D435D%2D8B09%2D1C21C7454418%7D

And you know, Slush is also a good possibility 

The thing is, I don't drink these sugary soft drinks, so I have no idea which is the best one, hehe


----------



## kastner

Yeah, samanthalee hit it. 

*Smoothies *I think in Chinese it is 雪泥


----------



## nichec

kastner said:


> Yeah, samanthalee hit it.
> 
> *Smoothies *I think in Chinese it is 雪泥


 
Oh, I see 

(恍然大悟狀)


----------



## Sir William

Try a Frappachino at the Star Buck!


----------

